# Astm 1863



## ICE (Jan 23, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what size roof rock shall is required per ASTM 1863?  I haven't seen rock roofs for several years and I had two yesterday. One residential and one commercial.  In both cases the rock is way too small.  The commercial job contract specifies #5 and as I recall #3 is the smallest rock allowed.  The only thing I can find on the internet says that 1863 compliant stone will be from 3/16" to 3/4" in size.  That was a roofing company website so I can't bank on that being legit.  I remember that 1863 refers to a sieve and package marking requirements.

I hate it when the code sends me to an ASTM without any information.  Why the heck they can't just tell me what size rock to use escapes me.  There must be a kickback involved.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2015)

Did not read this in a hurry

http://www.floridabuilding.org/FBC/workgroups/Workgroup_Wind_Mitigation/astm-d-1863-03.pdf


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok this one talks about 1863:::

Aggregate: [Roof aggregate shall be "Commercial Grade", opaque, clean, and thoroughly dry crushed rock, 1/4-inch to 5/8-inch in size, conforming to ASTM D 1863.] [Roof aggregate shall be "Commercial Grade" opaque, clean, and thoroughly dry slag approved for roofing use. It shall be graded so that 100 percent passes a 5/8-inch sieve, 90 percent is retained on a 3/8-inch sieve, and 100 percent is retained on a 1/8-inch sieve.] Aggregate materials shall be opaque to ultraviolet radiation when tested in accordance with ASTM D 1866.

But it is dated 1992::

http://www.sandiego.gov/mwwd/business/cwpspecs/pdf/07510.pdf


----------



## RLGA (Jan 24, 2015)

Gradation per ASTM D 1863-05:  Table 1

Sieve                      Size 6: 19-9.5 mm (3/4 - 3/8 in.)       Size 67: 19-4.75 mm (3/4 in. - No. 4)      Size 7: 12.5-4.75 mm (1/2 in. - No. 4)

25 mm (1 in.)          100                                                  100                                                       --

19 mm (3/4 in.)       90 to 100                                         90 to 100                                               100

12.5 mm (1/2 in.)    20 to 55                                           --                                                          90 to 100

9.5 mm (3/8 in.)      0 to 15                                             20 to 55                                                40 to 70

4.75 mm (No. 4)      0 to 5                                               0 to 10                                                  0 to 15

2.36 mm (No. 8)      --                                                     0 to 5                                                    0 to 5


----------



## RLGA (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, that didn't work out.  You might be able to reconstruct the table from what was posted.


----------



## north star (Jan 25, 2015)

*& | & | &*



I believe the ***ICE-man*** may be looking for something in

the ASTM 1863 Standard to state that a minimum size of

*X X X*  is required  vs. what was actually stalled.

*& | & | &*


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2015)

The standard does not establish a minimum size other than No. 4, which is allowed per Size 67 or Size 7 aggregate.

For Size 67, no more than 5% can pass through a No. 8 sieve, no more than 10% can pass through a No. 4 sieve , no more than 55% can pass through a 3/8-inch sieve, and the rest can be 1/2-inch and/or 3/4-inch.

For Size 7, no more than 5% can pass through a No. 8 sieve, no more than 15% can pass through a No. 4 sieve, no more than 70% can pass through a 3/8-inch sieve, and the rest is 1/2-inch.

So there is no "one size" used for roofing aggregate per ASTM D 1863.  It does not state a minimum other than what is in Table 1.


----------

